

What Is "Lean Startup"? (video of Steve Blank) - melvinram
http://www.justin.tv/leanstartupcircle/b/258559471

======
melvinram
Slides for the prezo: [http://www.slideshare.net/sblank/customer-development-
past-p...](http://www.slideshare.net/sblank/customer-development-past-present-
future-steve-blank-111909)

